# Memory Lane Pics



## auto1cycle2

Great show!!


----------



## barneyguey

I’ve got a few pics to post but I’ll have to wait till I get home and do it tomorrow. Some of them are real similar to the ones already posted


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

barneyguey said:


> I’ve got a few pics to post but I’ll have to wait till I get home and do it tomorrow. Some of them are real similar to the ones already posted



Don't matter, post 'em anyway if you have the time. Can't get enough !  Thanks.


----------



## barneyguey

I forgot I have some photos on both my phone and my camera. Here’s Some of the ones from my phone


----------



## barneyguey

When I get home and get a chance I'll post the photos I took with the camera.


----------



## cyclingday

Nice, photo documentation.
That one of Mike, with the rainbow in the background is a classic!
Thanks, Barry!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclingday said:


> Nice, photo documentation.
> Thanks, Barry!



my pleasure.


----------



## CWCMAN

Whats the sticker price on the 38 supreme, who was selling it ?


----------



## Freqman1

CWCMAN said:


> Whats the sticker price on the 38 supreme, who was selling it ?
> 
> 
> CWCMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the sticker price on the 38 supreme, who was selling it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFS belongs to @npence
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldbikes

*A few more...*


----------



## onecatahula

Best Bike Swap in years. Thank you Lisa !!!


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## onecatahula

Buddy had fun too !


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## HEMI426

Hey onecatahula what was that fuel injection on, is there any other pics of it. That is really neat-o.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

A few more:


----------



## cyclingday

So, what the heck was this, and how does it work?


I’m guessing, some kind of a handlebar suspension system.
Does it rotate fore and aft, like a torsion spring?


----------



## detroitbike

cyclingday said:


> So, what the heck was this, and how does it work?View attachment 1407403
> I’m guessing, some kind of a handlebar suspension system.
> Does it rotate fore and aft, like a torsion spring?





  I will try to post a video


----------



## Maskadeo

After seeing Bob Snyder’s wife like this through the years I think we should nominate her for Bicycle Sainthood!


----------



## GTs58

Maskadeo said:


> After seeing Bob Snyder’s wife like this through the years I think we should nominate her for Bicycle Sainthood!  View attachment 1407773




I was wondering who that was! Her display was so clean and organized plus the table covers were draped over and staked down.


----------



## stezell

Here's a pic of the Duralium King @ratrodz and Queen hard at work. Aaron tell her I didn't show her face because I said I wouldn't.


----------



## phantom

My favorite of all the pics. is the early red Cushman Eagle


----------



## Oldbikes

I agree Pete, the best meet in a LONG time!! I had a blast, bought, sold, hung out with old friends and met some new ones!
Thank you Lisa and crew!!


----------



## T.J. Higgins

If your the owner of the cliffs bike shop sign, I pulled that out of the old shop many years ago. It was located at the corner of north ellicott and main street in williamsville NY. sold it to carl burgwardt and it was on display in his museum pedaling history in orchard park ny.


----------



## Angelo

I will like to now who whas selling these bike with the blue chain guard interesting on buying it.


----------



## biker

barneyguey said:


> I forgot I have some photos on both my phone and my camera. Here’s Some of the ones from my phoneView attachment 1406971
> 
> View attachment 1406972
> 
> View attachment 1406973
> 
> View attachment 1406974
> 
> View attachment 1406975
> 
> View attachment 1406976
> 
> View attachment 1406977
> 
> View attachment 1406978
> 
> View attachment 1406979
> 
> View attachment 1406980
> 
> View attachment 1406981
> 
> View attachment 1406982
> 
> View attachment 1406983
> 
> View attachment 1406984
> 
> View attachment 1406985
> 
> View attachment 1406987
> 
> View attachment 1406988
> 
> View attachment 1406989
> 
> View attachment 1406990
> 
> View attachment 1406986



Maybe someone can add some names to these gentlemen for those who don't know them.


----------



## Nickinator

looks like fun, sad i missed another year. maybe ill have free time next year.

Nick.


----------



## barneyguey

biker said:


> Maybe someone can add some names to these gentlemen for those who don't know them.



I'll do that when I get a chance. Barry


----------



## biker

barneyguey said:


> I'll do that when I get a chance. Barry



Thanks Barry!


----------



## barneyguey

Bob Snyder (badbob)









Buddy the dog, Chuck Rosa and Pete Dieterich




Jason Zeeb and Pete Dieterich (onecatahula)




Kim Smith (aasmitty757)




Mike Gillpatrick





Brandt (New Mexico Brandt) and Sean




Sam Fitzsimmons





Scott McCaskey (The Cabe) and Kim Smith (aasmitty757)




Mike Suprenant (Maskadeo)


----------



## barneyguey

Here's one of the Whizzer motor set up equiped bicycles that was at Memory Lane 2021


----------



## Maskadeo

That Maskadeo guy looks like he gained ‘39 pounds during COVID!


----------



## barneyguey

Maskadeo said:


> That Maskadeo guy looks like he gained ‘39 pounds during COVID!



It sure was nice meeting you Mike.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

barneyguey said:


> Bob Snyder (badbob)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1409650
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy the dog, Chuck Rosa and Pete Dieterich
> View attachment 1409651
> 
> Jason Zeeb and Pete Dieterich (onecatahula)
> View attachment 1409652
> 
> Kim Smith (aasmitty757)
> View attachment 1409654
> 
> Mike Gillpatrick
> View attachment 1409655
> 
> 
> Brandt (New Mexico Brandt) and Sean
> View attachment 1409656
> 
> Sam Fitzsimmons
> View attachment 1409657
> 
> 
> Scott McCaskey (The Cabe) and Kim Smith (aasmitty757)
> View attachment 1409658
> 
> Mike Suprenant (Maskadeo)
> View attachment 1409660



Wow ! Some "Rock Stars" of the bicycle world, love these guys...thanks for posting !


----------



## barneyguey

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Wow ! Some "Rock Stars" of the bicycle world, love these guys...thanks for posting !



You bet!


----------



## BFGforme

Jason zeeb and Pete pic is best! Look at fingers.... LoL


----------



## Freqman1

I think Sam has the same sweater on that he was wearing in 2012 when I first met him! This is what I missed the most about not being there this year--the people! Hopefully they do a Fall meet and for sure next Spring I'll be there. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Freqman1 said:


> I think Sam has the same sweater on that he was wearing in 2012 when I first met him! This is what I missed the most about not being there this year--the people! Hopefully they do a Fall meet and for sure next Spring I'll be there. V/r Shawn



I'd sure like to come and meet you Shawn. I doubt I'll be getting another stimulus check next year, but I'll try and come up with the money. Barry


----------



## Freqman1

barneyguey said:


> I'd sure like to come and meet you Shawn. I doubt I'll be getting another stimulus check next year, but I'll try and come up with the money. Barry



...or maybe I'll just have to visit the Pacific Northwest! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

Freqman1 said:


> I think Sam has the same sweater on that he was wearing in 2012 when I first met him! This is what I missed the most about not being there this year--the people! Hopefully they do a Fall meet and for sure next Spring I'll be there. V/r Shawn



YES SAME HEAR , THATS HIS EAVORITE SWEATER . ONE OF THE NICES GUY YOU WELL EVER MEET ,  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## bicycle larry

FAVORITE SWEATER


----------



## JOEL

I think he was wearing it when we first met in the late 80s.


----------



## kreika

Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## Pondo

Great pics!  Looks like a great time too!


----------



## barneyguey

Freqman1 said:


> ...or maybe I'll just have to visit the Pacific Northwest! V/r Shawn



That would be great Shawn!


----------



## barneyguey

bicycle larry said:


> YES SAME HEAR , THATS HIS EAVORITE SWEATER . ONE OF THE NICES GUY YOU WELL EVER MEET ,  FROM BICYCLE LARRY



Yes he was very nice. I enjoyed talking with him and learning some cool stuff. Great to meet you Sam! Barry


----------



## BatWaves

barneyguey said:


> Freqman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe I'll just have to visit the Pacific Northwest! V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, I’ll just throw you in the back of my truck and take you with, one of these days...haha
Click to expand...


----------



## barneyguey

Sounds good to me. I'd live to ride along with you. Barry


----------

